# 225 70/15 redlines on '68 GTO?



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Have to replace the non-original 14-inch Rally IIs on my '68 GTO for a disc brake conversion. The car was actually born with Rally Is according to the build sheet, so I've decided to go with 15x7 Rally I repros, specifically these (with 4.25" BS):

https://www.opgi.com/gto/TW00039

Obviously I'll need new tires. I'm partial to getting redlines since I read that's what originally came with these cars. However I'd like to stick with redlines that are commonly in-stock, and not special order. That rules out the most common tire size mentioned on the numerous "tire size" threads in this forum -- 235/60R15. Right now I'm running 225/70R14 that are 26.5" in diameter with no rubbing in the front. The closest "in-stock" redlines for 15s I can find are these:

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cok-579786

They are 225/70R15s with a diameter of 27.4". Has anyone used these or think that this diameter will pose an issue? If there are ANY doubts I'd rather just go with non-redline 235/60R15 Coopers and save myself a big chunk of money (as they are literally half the price)...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Too bad you are not closer, I have a new set of Coker BFG Silvertown, P 225 /70R15s that rub the front fenders on my '67.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Goat Roper said:


> Too bad you are not closer, I have a new set of Coker BFG Silvertown, P 225 /70R15s that rub the front fenders on my '67.


Yeah, looks like you're near LA.  So it turns out Diamondback can expedite custom tires for a reasonable fee, which means I'd get them in two weeks. Given that, I withdraw my question about the 225/70R15s and will just go with 235/60R15s from them if I do go redlines. The cost is still a kick in the pants but the originality aspect I think seals it for me... unless someone wants to dispute that claim that "'68 would have had redlines or whitewalls originally, not RWL." made by geeteeohguy in https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/red-line-tires-vs-white-lettered-68978/#post511178.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know why Silvertowns are not made with the proper aspect ratio or if the 70's will work on your '68.
I rolled the dice and lost on my '67.
I ended up with T/A radials with the proper aspect ratio for my car.
Probably going to run these on my F-150 when it needs new tires


----------

